# Food Safety News - 10/03/2021



## daveomak.fs (Oct 3, 2021)

*South African oysters linked to illness in Hong Kong*
By News Desk on Oct 03, 2021 12:03 am
Oysters from South Africa have been linked to cases of food poisoning in Hong Kong. The Centre for Food Safety (CFS) in Hong Kong ordered the suspension of imports of raw oysters produced by Zwembesi Farm Limited in South Africa this past week. Six food poisoning clusters have been identified after consumption of raw oysters... Continue Reading


*Tips for reducing food safety risks with technology*
By Guest Contributor on Oct 03, 2021 12:01 am
Opinion By Greg Staley Food businesses face risk every day, with every shift. That means their teams must work proactively to reduce the chances of a foodborne illness incident, security breach, or other crisis. Now, on top of “basic” safety protocols, organizations must also implement COVID-19 protocols, which are ever changing, adhering to local, state,... Continue Reading


----------

